# Nose to nose



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

There's even less room for the human pack members! That is 4 sweater sofa... These two are taking up 3/4's!!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Awww bless, that's a photo to treasure. Me and my sis x x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nina blends in perfect! You may need a second sofa in a few months 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The sofa colour is pecan.. So I'm going with that. Nina is pecan!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That's perfect. JoJo will approve. She is a delicious color. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Taken with iPad. Need a new camera!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes yes yes .. lets add Pecan Poo colour to my coat colour catalogue  

Her colouring is so pretty, everyone loves Nina xxx

Hey Nina looks quite a smooth texture at the moment, have you got a thing for the smoothies Ruth?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Think she will be wavy JoJo. Her legs, chest, face, ears are quite soft and wavy already. I do have a thing for the smoother coats I have to say. Then the wavy shaggy coat is my next favourite. The curly poos are lovely but the matts would freak me out!! Could have had a curly boy but I chose Nina! Love her!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how her coat develops in texture and colour, she looks like she will have more texture than Lola, so possibly a loose wave ... but be interesting to see the pecan colouring too lol 

You are the smooth coat pecan lover   he he he, you know what I mean lol


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh this would be a good staged one! I can just picture a big Nina nose to nose with Lola when she's all grown up 

Gorgeous girls xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> It will be interesting to see how her coat develops in texture and colour, she looks like she will have more texture than Lola, so possibly a loose wave ... but be interesting to see the pecan colouring too lol
> 
> You are the smooth coat pecan lover   he he he, you know what I mean lol


Her coat is completely different to Lola's.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lottierachel said:


> Ooh this would be a good staged one! I can just picture a big Nina nose to nose with Lola when she's all grown up
> 
> Gorgeous girls xx


Oh yes that would be fab .. puppy stage, adolescent stage and then adult stage, nose to nose sisters  very cute idea xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

They could both have ALL my couch!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute are they!! So sweet and they are in the same position. I guess maybe you will need to buy a couch for the humans


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Nina has more facial hair so although her coat is flatter at the moment it looks like she is going to develope a lovely wavy poo coat soon.its always the face i look at to decide if a poo is going to be flat coated cos if the nose is smooth like a cocker,they will most likely be more cocker type,lovely looking pup xxx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

My goodness Nina is growing so quickly what a lovely picture x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Nina has more facial hair so although her coat is flatter at the moment it looks like she is going to develope a lovely wavy poo coat soon.its always the face i look at to decide if a poo is going to be flat coated cos if the nose is smooth like a cocker,they will most likely be more cocker type,lovely looking pup xxx


You are completely right Mandy. As I said in another thread, Nina's coat is completely different to Lola's. Overall she is quite soft, fluffy and long. She's already had to have a trim around her eyes because of her fluffy face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Ooh this would be a good staged one! I can just picture a big Nina nose to nose with Lola when she's all grown up
> 
> Gorgeous girls xx


Very gorgeous girls - and just think, when Nina is bigger - the dogs will be comfortably sprawled on the sofa and you'll be sitting on the floor


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Adorable pictures


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a happy family 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooooohhh can't see anything .... Will check later. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh lovely little nina copying of big sis Lola, anything lola can do.........
yep it looks like you'll be needing an extra couch if you want to sit down! 
Sounds like she's fit right In x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yummy! They look lovely together.....great complimentary colouring. Anyone would think you had planned it!


----------

